# Get this one



## lovemylife26 (Mar 21, 2012)

I know we are trying to work on this marriage and everyday is a new day. I told him he needs to show me every that he loves me I need to feel it. He tells me that he is trying but he works all day. 
Needless to say I had a few choice words for him. Like he had time for OW when he was working that is when they saw each other.
The other day I came home from work and he hide a notebook and he writes little things to me.
Some days I think I want to tell him about this board but I don't know how that will help him.


----------



## ParachuteOn (Apr 20, 2012)

lovemylife26 said:


> I know we are trying to work on this marriage and everyday is a new day. I told him he needs to show me every that he loves me I need to feel it. He tells me that he is trying but he works all day.
> Needless to say I had a few choice words for him. Like he had time for OW when he was working that is when they saw each other.
> The other day I came home from work and he hide a notebook and he writes little things to me.
> Some days I think I want to tell him about this board but I don't know how that will help him.


Don't. I did. And I regret it.


----------



## lovemylife26 (Mar 21, 2012)

i would not tell him what my name is I'm not that silly lol


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

He could probably figure it out. I am pretty sure that my wife lurks or at least has in the past.
I don't post anything that I would want to hide from her. 
However, I have asked date advice from a couple of the ladies via pm.


----------



## ParachuteOn (Apr 20, 2012)

lovemylife26 said:


> i would not tell him what my name is I'm not that silly lol


Yes, they can figure it out!


----------



## Ingalls (Mar 7, 2012)

I debated too...
then a week later I was thankful I didn't tell him because it was a "down" week for us and I did a lot of venting and questioning. I don't think I would have wanted him to see some of the responses and/or see that I was insecure when we are working on so hard.
He knows something though...he says "are you reading your book again?" I say "Yes!" I figure this IS like a book


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I prefer my wife not come here, I would rather her think I am a genius on marriage


----------



## Numb-badger (May 18, 2011)

LOL at almost. Like your thinking.

As for me, this is my little scenic waterfall where during moments of solitude little friendly pixies with many, many funny names pop out from under their mushrooms and give me much sound advice.
It's my place, no one knows I venture here and that's the way it should stay.


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

Numb-badger said:


> As for me, this is my little scenic waterfall where during moments of solitude little friendly pixies with many, many funny names pop out from under their mushrooms and give me much sound advice.


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

friendly pixies under mushrooms!!!!

LMFAO!!!

just spit coffee out my nose!!!

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I think my wife might lurk on here. Fu*ck it I don't care maybe she will see the light.


----------

